# Paint Color ID?



## narad (Jul 12, 2013)

I don't usually like doing this - better to surprise everyone with the specs in the NGD, but I've hit a bit of a dead end. For my Decibel build I'm probably going with a solid metallic green color. So far it's between house of kolor gold-to-silver color shift, which is actually a really vivid green through most of the spectrum (similar to dargie delights), and kawasaki candy lime green.







But, in my paint searches I did see a green that I thought was more appropriate, and has maybe a little bit more mint in it. The embarrassing part was where I found it, it's in this video around the 2:00 mark:



Any ideas on what I can tell the paint guy to replicate this? Not sure if this is nit-picking, but I suppose it doesn't hurt to throw it out there. 

(toopppin' we going toopppin' we goin')


----------



## elq (Jul 13, 2013)

HoK limetime pearl?


----------



## narad (Jul 13, 2013)

elq said:


> HoK limetime pearl?



Damn, Elq - I think you may be right:






That's pretty much exactly what I'm looking for, and that's limetime pearl.


----------

